# Already have a companion?



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

*Already has a companion?*

Max has been with us for about two months and despite repeated attempts at taming he still is very scared of hands and will back off as soon as they get close to him. Although he does climb onto me as long as the hands aren't around but I assume that's because he wants to be at a good height (his wings are clipped).

Could it be that he isn't interested in bonding with us because he already has a cockatiel companion in Aster?  If so, should I get him a separate cage? :/

The only reason he comes out of the cage is to get close to Aster who's already out. And if he chooses to stay inside he'll keep whistling trying to impress or lure Aster back into the cage.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello. When two birds occupy the same cage Keep both birds in
until the slowest has also learned Step-up. Having one
bird out makes training harder because of the distractions.
The new bird will pick up what you want by being shown by
the ready trained one.
With nervous birds, use a small piece of millet spray or 
favourite food during the training process.

Offer a few pecks of a treat food, held in your fingers through 
the bars. If the bird shows fear, remove your hand & the treat 
for a count of 10. Use tweezers if the birds are really afraid...
Do this as often as necessary. 

Give him/her treats little & often, so your visits mean nice things 
to eat. After a few successful feeds, your ready to try hand 
feeding inside the cage. 

Hold the treat food close to the perch so they can eat. After a 
a few feeds your birds should be happy to step-up onto your hand 
to eat..

Now you can take your bird from the cage with a treat step-up 
for a fly time, knowing you can return them with a treat in the cage 
& a small treat in hand for a step-up...B.J.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's harder to have a bird bond with you when you already have another cockatiel but its definitely not impossible. One of my male birds had a mate who had died from egg binding. He was a very anti social bird before her death, but after she died, he became much more social. I think he got lonely and needed someone to spend time with and without her his only choice was me. In his last few years he would spend almost the entire day with me.

Another thing is that male birds tend to be less...cuddly? I don't know how to word it but my female birds have always been more friendly and willing to spend time with me than my male birds.

You could try feeding him his favorite foods. Make sure not to leave millet around where he always has access to it because then it's not a treat food anymore. Let him come to you by offering some millet. Afterr a few times of having him come to you to eat millet, put the millet a bit further away from him so that be has to step up onto your finger to eat it. From there, progress to your shoulder, or anywhere else you want him to be. 

Good luck with your little Max!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When working with him, do it away from the cage and Aster. Preferably in another cage in another room. Otherwise his attention wont be on the training but on how he can get to Aster. And of course letting him see Aster hang out with you will help as well along with lots of food bribery.


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmmm.. okay thanks you two 

Will definitely try these.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

In regards to Bird Junky's response: I have to disagree with leaving both birds in the cage until both have leanred step up. That is unfair and extremely stressful to a bird who is used to being out of the cage daily.

Take the new bird to a separate room because other birds and the cage serves as destractions from training.


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay so I tried to take Max to another room. Problem is as soon as he hears the faintest of sounds of an Aster chirp coming from another room, he'll start screaming like crazy :/ What to do what to do?? 

Max is in love. lol. And its one-sided love  Aster isn't much into him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe you should cover Aster's cage while you train with Max to try to keep her quiet.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> In regards to Bird Junky's response: I have to disagree with leaving both birds in the cage until both have leanred step up. That is unfair and extremely stressful to a bird who is used to being out of the cage daily.
> 
> Take the new bird to a separate room because other birds and the cage serves as destractions from training.





bjknight93 said:


> Maybe you should cover Aster's cage while you train with Max to try to keep her quiet.


I agree with all the above.  It's only for a little while, so Aster shouldn't be overly affected.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> In regards to Bird Junky's response: I have to disagree with leaving both birds in the cage until both have leanred step up. That is unfair and extremely stressful to a bird who is used to being out of the cage daily.
> 
> Take the new bird to a separate room because other birds and the cage serves as destractions from training.


Hello. I normally tame eight birds in a cage at the same time, this
helps the slowest birds who follow their more forward cage mates. 
One, two or eight birds, the method is the same. 
Don't let them out till all are comfortable perched on your hand 
to feed. Your not teaching your remaining birds anything. 
While your playing with one out of the cage..... 
Birds are not such delicate creatures that they a stressed in any 
way by being confined for a few days. Such statements cause
needless extra problems for worried owners who for one reason or 
another have to confine their birds for health or safety reasons..B.J.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> *Hello. I normally tame eight birds in a cage at the same time, this
> helps the slowest birds who follow their more forward cage mates.
> One, two or eight birds, the method is the same.
> Don't let them out till all are comfortable perched on your hand
> ...


You are in the wrong. 

It is beyond cruel to punish a bird just because their siblings are not doing what they are doing. 

You are teaching the remaining birds that coming out means freedom and fun by letting them out when they are ready. They are learning by watching the others who want to come out that it is okay to interact. If you leave them in the cage, you are teaching the ones who have learned that it doesn't matter what they do, they are being punished if the others don't do the same. 

That is just wrong.

I wonder your how you keep your birds if you are keeping 8 to a cage?

Why would you say birds are not delicate creatures when they become stressed just by entering a new environment? Everything about birds is delicate. The reason you stated for confining the birds had nothing to do with health and safety, by the way.

Birds are not circus animals. 

Bailey's statement was completely necessary. You are the one who makes statements that put the minds of birds in a bad place. You care about making the birds do what you want them to do. It's not about "needlessly worrying owners." It's about advising them to do what is best for the bird, not them. It's not about you. It's about the birds and doing what's best for them.


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmm.. Okay i'll try that  Thanks bjknight and meaggiedear


----------

